

Ask HN: When to write the full business plan? - JacobIrwin

I was discussing my early-stage startup project with an old Oracle exec today (who now may become an angel). This informal conversation/presentation was supported with screenshots and a 9 slide PowerPoint (note: See ‘Guy Kawasaki’s 10/20/30 Rule of PowerPoint’ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liQLdRk0Ziw if you’re interested in hearing what a VC likes in a .pptx during pitches). During the questions towards the end of the meeting, I was asked if we had already created a business plan.<p>I’ve written four or five full plans in the past at the hatching stages, but differently, they weren't for tech startups.<p>My feeling is that, at our stage, we should be spending the time developing our product (i.e. seeing what it can become/how it will evolve from iterations) as priority over writing a business plan. Possibly some financial projections could benefit our future meetings with angels, but even these forecasts would be completely abstract.<p>Can I ask your advice, when should a full business plan be written?
======
HardyLeung
Dave McClure has some strong opinion about this.

<http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/why-not-to-do-a-startup>

